# Quantum Smoke Inshore 50pt



## Ruade (Jul 14, 2016)

So I was fishing with my girl and I went to loosen the drag cap and sucker just falls off the pier into waiting water below.

Anyone know if there is somewhere I can find one?

I have searched eBay but they only have caps for the 30pt. 

I think the 40pt is the same cap not sure. but if anyone can help with info or where to find one. I would be grateful and my girl would too as this is for her reel.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Did you look here?
http://www.tackleservice.com/Consumer/default.aspx


----------

